# ThrottleStop 9.5 optimal settings - 9300H in HP Pavilion



## Marksman (Sep 27, 2022)

Hi guys!



I have a laptop HP Pavilion Gaming 15-dk0006nw with i5-9300H, 2x8GB RAM, and 1660Ti MaxQ. I know it is nothing special, a 3-years old laptop but it is still pretty fast for my needs.

A few days ago I repasted cpu and gpu (I have ~10C-12C lower temp) and now I'm trying to achieve the most efficient result - the best performance and the lowest temperature.

I thought that Core and Cache UV should be the same and it worked on -0,143V/-0,143V perfectly stable. Now I'm testing -0,160V/-0,125V because I read such advice in another thread.

I'm not to much experienced in OC or UV guy so I'll be grateful for checking my current setting and any advice on what I could change to improve performance and temperature.

1. I'm curious if I should try to go lower UV of Core to -0,175V and stay with Cache on -0,125V?

2. What is Clamp? I should check it or not?

3. In the main window I should check or uncheck SpeedStep and C1E?

4. PowerLimit in TPL 0/0 is ok?

5. Sometimes I'm noticed yellow warnings PL1 and EDP Other so maybe there is a way to improve that.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 27, 2022)

Marksman said:


> Sometimes I'm noticed yellow warnings PL1 and EDP Other so maybe there is a way to improve that.


Try setting Long Power PL1 in the TPL window to 60 instead of 45. Many HP laptops are locked down internally to 45W so changing the MSR power limit in ThrottleStop might not make any difference. Post a log file while Cinebench testing if you want me to have a look at how your computer is running. 

Your computer is using Speed Shift Technology (SST) so whether the older SpeedStep is checked or not does not seem to make any difference. I leave this checked.

Intel recommends leaving C1E checked but it does not make any real world difference whether it is checked or not. Modern CPUs use deeper low power C states like C7. The older C1E is rarely used if there are deeper C states available for saving power.

I always recommend setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. Your screenshot looks fine.

Use Cinebench R20 or R23 when testing. Many users have discovered that you get better performance or temperatures when you set the core offset voltage to a bigger number compared to the cache. Usually -125 mV for the cache and -175 mV to -200 mV for the core works well. Do some testing to find out what works best and what is 100% reliable for your CPU.

The Clamp option is mostly for the low power U series so they do not exceed 15W. For your CPU, I would leave both Clamp boxes unchecked.


----------



## Marksman (Sep 27, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Try setting Long Power PL1 in the TPL window to 60 instead of 45. Many HP laptops are locked down internally to 45W so changing the MSR power limit in ThrottleStop might not make any difference. Post a log file while Cinebench testing if you want me to have a look at how your computer is running.
> 
> Your computer is using Speed Shift Technology (SST) so whether the older SpeedStep is checked or not does not seem to make any difference. I leave this checked.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for hints  I changed PL1 to 60 but I think nothing is changed.

Please take a look at log file made during Cine R20 test. 

Should I leave TPL like this?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2022)

Marksman said:


> nothing is changed


The log file you posted does not show any power limit throttling. It shows that during the brief full load test you ran, your CPU only needs 45W to run at full speed. If your CPU is ever power limit throttling it will show up in the log file as PL1 or PL2 in the far right column.

I would leave the MSR PL1 limit at 60W. In the short test you ran, it did not make any difference. Many HP laptops will throttle at 45W even if the ThrottleStop MSR limit is set to 60W. Your undervolt is helping to keep power consumption low so setting the MSR power limit to 60W is not going to make much of a difference. 

Your computer is running great. Temps are good when running at full speed. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Marksman (Sep 30, 2022)

Thank you so much! ThtottleStop is an awesome app 

Repaste of CPU/GPU also was helpful to keep temp low. I also made OC and UV of my 1660TI Max-Q by MSI Afterburner. It runs on 1740Mhz/0,768V.  

I am very happy with my HP Pavilion, and I think it was a bit of an underrated laptop.

I noticed that the 12th generation Intel processor does not allow UV. Too bad ... Could you recommend a powerful UV capable processor if I would like to replace my current laptop? Do you think the i7-11800H could be a good choice?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 30, 2022)

Marksman said:


> I noticed that the 12th generation Intel processor does not allow UV.


The 12900HK still supports undervolting as long as a laptop manufacturer leaves this feature unlocked. It looks like Intel just wanted to make some extra cash. They disabled undervolting in the regular 12th Gen mobile H series. This forces users to buy their more expensive HK processors instead.


----------

